# Tongue-tie release



## misty1908

I have a question regarding the billing of a tongue-tie release procedure.  There seems to be some question between using CPT 40819 and CPT 41115.  The problem is that the doctor refers to the procedure as a frenulectomy and feels that 40819 is correct.  I disagree because 40819 is for the labial or buccal frenum and the procedure we are doing is for the lingual frenum.  Does anyone else have any experience with these codes?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

*41010*

Is he/she actually performing an excision of the frenum or just cutting it?  We use 41010.


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Not 40819*

You are correct that 40819 is NOT appropriate, as this code is for the labial or buccal frenum.

If doctor is simply incising frenum to allow greater range of motion of tongue, then use 41010.  If doctor is excising the entire frenum, then use 41115.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

